# Tussah Silk



## ChrissyB (May 7, 2009)

HI Everyone
A few months ago I made a couple of batches of soap with Tussah silk dissolved in the lye water. I cut these batches and put them in boxes up the top of the cupboard....and forgot about them. The date I put on the box is 18/12/08...so these bars are so lovely and hard and cured really really well. 
But gee, upon using them, the silk makes such a big difference. One batch I made was warm vanilla sugar, and it is such creamy smooth silky lather, it is so nice, and so very different to soap with out it.
I really can't get over the difference that this makes. I think I will have to use it in all my soaps now.

Hmm, I am thinking a coconut/shea 20% SF bar, with no colouring, no scent, but tussah silk.....divine!! 8) 
Anyone else love their tussah silk soap?


----------



## laVale (May 7, 2009)

Wow, I bought Tussah Silk in a session of compulsive internet shopping, and I didn't know how to use it!
Great!
How much did you use of it?
Mine is a white stuff looking like hair, do you put it in the lye solution and then soapmake normally?
Does it smell?

Thanks so much!

Ciao 

Vale


----------



## Lindy (May 7, 2009)

I use Tussah Silk in every soap I make because I so love the feel of it in the soaps.

Vale - you use a really small amount (about the size of your thumbnail) and cut it into little pieces then add your water (saturate the silk) and then add your lye.  Easy to use and major payback on a minimal investment - IMO


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2009)

Lol Lindy.....I use about the size of a small cotton ball!  Am I using too much then?  I love the feel of how the silk makes my soap and the lather....wow!!!  I just pull apart the fibres a bit and put it in my water then add the lye on top and stir occasionally.  I use it in nearly every batch.  I have two recipes I call 'vegan' so I don't include silk but I have read that cornsilk is a good substitute, so I am going to add that next time I make them and see what difference I get.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 7, 2009)

Yep I just dissolve it in my lye water...I put the silk in the water then pour the lye on top, and as the lye sinks it takes the silk with it.
I have only used a little bit, about the size of a cotton ball for a 2kg batch. I don't think you need a lot of it for it be really effective. I read somewhere that it's the amino acids that the silk gives to the soap that makes it feel so incredible. I wonder how it would go in a shampoo bar?


----------



## AshleyR (May 7, 2009)

I use it too! I haven't in all of my soaps, but a few. I just made a soap with tea tree oil and green clay yesterday, and put some silk in it. I find the silk adds that extra slippyness to the soap! I don't know about you guys, but I find a lot of handmade soap kind of "drags" on the skin the first few uses - but when I use silk it is nice and slippery and smooth!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

I use it in every batch too, I use about a cotton ball size too .That is what was recommended . 
I think think it makes a huge difference in the feel of the bar .My hubby noticed the difference , that says a lot to me :wink:

Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

So where do you guys order your tussah silk from?


----------



## LJA (May 7, 2009)

I just bought some.  Thanks, Enablers.


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (May 7, 2009)

Curse you enablers!!!....I am fixing to place an order for two ounces!

http://www.yarnorama.com/19301.html
They have it for $3 per oz plus $4.80 shipping

http://store01.prostores.com/servlet/wc ... StoreFront
Not sure of prices yet, I am waiting for an answer.

Both of these places are in Texas.

Pauline


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I just bought some.  Thanks, Enablers.



You will love it !!   

Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

You can get it on ebay .$7.99 for 2oz includes shipping.
2 ounces fills 2 of the sandwich size ziplock bag to stuffed.
Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 7, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> You can get it on ebay .$7.99 for 2oz includes shipping.
> 
> Kitn



That's the one I just bought!


----------



## zeoplum (May 7, 2009)

What about Silk Noil?  Is that as good in soap?  Or is the non-Noil stuff superior enough that I should make sure that's what I get?

Thanks,
zeo


----------



## Jaderyn (May 7, 2009)

On it and buying some  Thanks...Another thing to addict me..lol

Just got mine here:

http://www.littlebarninc.com/catalog.asp

Hope it helps


----------



## Deda (May 7, 2009)

If you are concerned about whether or not the silk is Cruelty Free, make sure you buy it from a reliable source.   

Wikipedia has a good article on the production of silk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk

Scent Works sells Cruelty free at a great price.
http://store.scent-works.com/tusnoilsilfi.html


----------



## LJA (May 7, 2009)

Thaks, Deda...it does mean something to me.  I'm gonna email the person I just bought from.


----------



## laVale (May 7, 2009)

Hello!
The one from Gracefruit is humane silk.



> Tussah is a humane silk, gathered after the moth has emerged from the cocoon.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 7, 2009)

Mine is certified cruelty free. I don't sell my soap but that is important to me nevertheless.
Cruelty free means that they wait for the caterpillar to leave the cocoon and then they take the silk, rather than ripping the caterpillar out of the cocoon and killing them to get the silk.


----------



## Jaderyn (May 7, 2009)

I just asked too.. I'll let you know


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> What about Silk Noil?  Is that as good in soap?  Or is the non-Noil stuff superior enough that I should make sure that's what I get?
> 
> Thanks,
> zeo



Hi Zeo - here is a link for you to read:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noil

Basically noil is the cruelty free silk and soaps exactly the same.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## Deda (May 7, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Basically noil is the cruelty free silk and soaps exactly the same.  HTH!
> 
> Tanya



Tanya, I don't mean to be picky, but noil isn't necessarily Cruelty Free.  Noil refers to the length of the fibers, chopped or noil.  Still harvested by killing the worm.  

Somewhere I posted something about the terms used to describe silk, I'll see if I can find it.

*edited because I found it!
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ght=tussah


----------



## bombus (May 7, 2009)

I read somewhere that you can use a small square of silk fabric dissolved in the lye. I am going to check at my local Indian Grocery store. It may be cheaper than paying shipping. We'll see.


----------



## topcat (May 7, 2009)

Okay, got it Deda.  Sorry, it was my understanding that 'noil' was used to describe the shorter, weaker fibres of a silk cocoon caused by the moth eating throught the cocoon and damaging the silk.  Therefore I drew the opinion that it meant the moth had emerged and = cruelty free as I understand it.  So why do they chop fibres before the moth has emerged?  Me confused now...... :?  :wink:


----------



## Jaderyn (May 7, 2009)

This is the answer that I just got when I asked:

Sorry.  I do not have a clue.
Thank you for your interest.

I feel awful...I don't know what to do...Advice please...

this is the email address btw:
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

I got mine on ebay about 6 months ago, it was cruelty free . I just tried to find the seller and she is not selling anymore.

Kitn


----------



## Deda (May 7, 2009)

Noil is the waste silk, left over after the long strands have been combed out.


----------



## Deda (May 7, 2009)

Jaderyn said:
			
		

> This is the answer that I just got when I asked:
> 
> Sorry.  I do not have a clue.
> Thank you for your interest.
> ...



Don't feel awful. Honestly, unless you have entered into some agreement where you promising to only use cruelty free supplies, I think you should use it.  It would be a greater tragedy to have it go to waste once you already bought it.

If you decide to go cruelty free next time you'll know what to look for.


----------



## laVale (May 8, 2009)

bombus said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that you can use a small square of silk fabric dissolved in the lye. I am going to check at my local Indian Grocery store. It may be cheaper than paying shipping. We'll see.



wow, that's great.
There are many shops of fabric leftovers, here!
Does silk has to be white? Will colored silk keep its color in soap?


----------



## lovetosoap (May 8, 2009)

http://store.scent-works.com/tusnoilsilfi.html
here is a site that offers cruelty free silk


----------



## beachgurl (May 8, 2009)

Deda,

Thanx for the link ... I've been shopping with Scent Works for awhile.  They're in my state so shipping is reasonable and their silk prices are good too.  Big plus for the cruelty free; I didn't even know they had silk!!  You rock.


----------



## bombus (May 8, 2009)

> There are many shops of fabric leftovers, here!
> Does silk has to be white? Will colored silk keep its color in soap?


Well, there's your next experiment- Let us know how it works out


----------



## Jaaret (May 9, 2009)

*Silk*

I made my first batch of silk soap in December. I love it and plan on adding silk to every batch I make. I added a wad about the size of the end of my thumb to a 4 pound batch. It does have a wonderful effect in the finished bars of soap. Plus, people get so intrigued when I tell them that the soap has silk in it.


----------



## LJA (May 9, 2009)

I just received mine today (That was fast!).....wow...this stuff is the softest stuff ever!


----------



## renaissancemom (May 10, 2009)

can the silk be incorporated into any CP receipe or does it work well with only certain oils/ ingredients?


----------



## Lindy (May 10, 2009)

I use silk in every soap that I make - I haven't had a problem with it at all and I find it adds that something extra to my soaps.  Customers always comment on how different my soaps feel to others that they have used.


----------



## bombus (May 10, 2009)

> wow, that's great.
> There are many shops of fabric leftovers, here!
> Does silk has to be white? Will colored silk keep its color in soap?



Be careful, LaVale- I visited my Indian grocery store and the guy told me that the silk-like fabrics are all polyester now. The only true silk he had came in authentic saris (from India), not the yardage. It would be cheaper to get it on the internet.


----------



## laVale (May 10, 2009)

bombus said:
			
		

> > wow, that's great.
> > There are many shops of fabric leftovers, here!
> > Does silk has to be white? Will colored silk keep its color in soap?
> 
> ...



Hello!
Thanks for the warning! I will keep my eyes open. I usually buy fabric in shops of leftovers, and they list their composition (most of them are polyester, but they also have silk. Here we have very famous silk factory, more expensive from the ones from India, and sometimes they have leftovers).
And I will ask my friend, who makes dresses, to keep any single piece of leftovers from wedding dresses


----------



## heartsong (May 10, 2009)

*x*

i use a dye free 100% silk tissue.  it is fabric that is extremely thin. i use about a 2" x 2" square and unravel some of it and finely snip the rest.  wet it first then add lye.  stir it occasionally.  it dissolves best when lye is hot.


----------



## Lindy (May 10, 2009)

LaVale - since you live close to a silk fabric manufacturer perhaps you could buy raw silk from them prior to it being processed?  Then amount that you need is so tiny per batch that it would be worth approaching them....


----------



## laVale (May 11, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> LaVale - since you live close to a silk fabric manufacturer perhaps you could buy raw silk from them prior to it being processed?  Then amount that you need is so tiny per batch that it would be worth approaching them....



Hello!
I wasn't very accurate, they are not so close, but they're in the area. I live in Milano, Italy, and they are in Como, I think it's 1 or 2 hours away by car.
I really don't know what part of the process they do there, but I will ask (I have some friends in the area, I will send them to investigate).
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 11, 2009)

You really will love the difference it makes to your soap.
It's hard to describe, but once you've made it and used it you will see what we mean!


----------



## krissy (May 11, 2009)

so i can go to a silk wholesaler that is in my town and buy a small square of pure silk and put a bit into my lye and it will do the silk thing to my soap?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

Yes, Krissy you could do that. Just make sure it's pure silk and no polyester, and I would probably go for a neutral unprocessed colour.


----------



## krissy (May 14, 2009)

i went today and bought *eek* 3 and a half yards of pure white silk. i think i will have silk for a long time to come. if anyone else wants some, the store is going out of business and the silk i bought retailed at $39 per yard. i paid about $20 total.

forgot to say, i am trying it out right now...i can't wait to see it finished.
what exactly does it do to the soap? i am doing HP.


----------



## xyxoxy (May 16, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I just bought some.  Thanks, Enablers.



<sigh...> Me too   

Been wanting to try this for a while... but I can't if I never buy any.


----------



## zeoplum (May 16, 2009)

I just got mine yesterday.  This thread has probably good for The Scent Works!


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (May 16, 2009)

I made my first batch with it last night. It had a really stinky smell when I mixed it with the lye but so far the smell has gone away in my soap. Will let you know when I cut it if the smell is gone.

I can't wait to try it!!

Pauline
www.SapphireSoaps.etsy.com
http://twitter.com/SapphireSoaps


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info. I haven't used silk in my soap before, but I also just placed an order. Deda should get a commission!    

Jude


----------



## xyxoxy (May 20, 2009)

FYI - I had contacted Bitter Creek to see if their silk was cruelty free. I had given up on a reply but just recieved this...
"All Tussah silk because is wild harvested is cruelty free."
I also got a description of the silk worm life cycle.
So take that for what it is worth.

I was not under the impression that "Tussah silk" was automatically cruelty free but if that's true it makes shopping easier.


----------



## zeoplum (May 20, 2009)

Hmm...that sounds odd.  

Personally, I'm glad I bought mine from The Scent Works because they have Mango Lassi FO so I threw a 1oz bottle of that in my shopping cart when I got my Tussah Silk Noil.  And have already soaped it!   Wow!  That stuff is amazing!   Probably one of my all time favorites now.


----------



## xyxoxy (May 20, 2009)

Actually when I had not heard back from BC I placed my order through Scent Works too and threw in a sample of BLue Sugar FO. Still checking the mailbox everyday  :shock:


----------



## laVale (May 21, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm glad I bought mine from The Scent Works because they have Mango Lassi FO



wow, Mango Lassi!!!!

I love it and I think I cannot find any soap fragrance in Europe.
Unfortunately sending fragrances from USA to Italy is not allowed and they get blocked at the custom


----------



## zeoplum (May 21, 2009)

laVale said:
			
		

> wow, Mango Lassi!!!!
> 
> I love it and I think I cannot find any soap fragrance in Europe.
> Unfortunately sending fragrances from USA to Italy is not allowed and they get blocked at the custom



What about Australia?  Australia Soap Supplies carries Bramble Berry FO's and they have Mango Lassi.


----------



## laVale (May 21, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> laVale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid the problem is with anything coming from outside Europe.
I've orded an aromatherapy decoder, and it was blocked, since the seller wrote it was something from pharmacy on the envelope.


----------



## heyjude (May 21, 2009)

Yea!!! I just received my silk from Scent Works today!!! 

 Boo--just finished cleaning up from my soapmaking this morning. Guess I will have to  find another time  soon to try it. Can't wait to use it after all the good reviews about it here!   

Jude


----------



## NANCYB (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ok I tried, no luck*

I had a silk scarf, and cut into teeny tiny pieces and added to lye solution, silk  wouldnt dissolve, just floated around and around and around.

Now before everyone laughs their head off, was I way out on this one.

New to soaping, so give my a break eh!

Nancy


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 29, 2009)

What did the silk stink like?

I am really suprised that the lye did nothing to it.  Are you sure it was silk? Silk is a protein fiber and I'm guessing the lye would eat it up like it was a fat.  I haven't tried any silk fiber though.


----------



## Stacykins (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought some tussah silk online, and am excited to use a bit of it too in an upcoming batch of soap. It sounds like the difference will be awesome


----------



## NANCYB (Jun 29, 2009)

*Silk tag on scarf*

The tag on the scarf said 100% silk, hmmm could it have been fake.


----------



## krissy (Jun 29, 2009)

i use 100% silk material and the lye disoves it just fine. i cut up tiny peices and put it in the bottom of my water container, then i just add teh lye like normal. i let it sit for a few then stir again and it is gone. 
maybe your silk isn't really all silk?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Ok I tried, no luck*



			
				NANCYB said:
			
		

> I had a silk scarf, and cut into teeny tiny pieces and added to lye solution, silk  wouldnt dissolve, just floated around and around and around.
> 
> Now before everyone laughs their head off, was I way out on this one.
> 
> ...



You weren't way out at all . I personally would never laugh at anyone trying to make soap , and that is how new techniques etc evolve, by someone trying something different  
Did you add it right after your lye and water were mixed ? It seems the hotter the lye solution the better it dissolves. 


Kitn


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Silk tag on scarf*



			
				NANCYB said:
			
		

> The tag on the scarf said 100% silk, hmmm could it have been fake.



Send it to me!! I can do a test for you!! LOL  JK!   I am not laughing either!  It is very hard to tell if some fabrics are silk. There are very many types of silk; some are soft and some not so soft! 
Silk will smell like burnt hair if you burn it.  Its called the "burn test."  Also it will burn like a cigarette and will ash.  You can tell its not silk if it melts.
You really just need a strand of the silk to test it.
There are also test kits you can buy.


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Ok I tried, no luck*



			
				NANCYB said:
			
		

> I had a silk scarf, and cut into teeny tiny pieces and added to lye solution, silk  wouldnt dissolve, just floated around and around and around.
> 
> Now before everyone laughs their head off, was I way out on this one.
> 
> ...


not laughing...

I find that it's hard to get silk to dissolve if I add it when the solution has cooled at all - in fact I get my BEST results if I add it to the water - get it all sopping wet and then dump the lye in on top of the stuff.  Then I stir and when I leave the solution to cool I use the spoon to anchor the silk to the bottom.  That way it's pretty much dissolved when I'm ready to use the lye.  

Otherwise, yea - it floats.  Especially fabric.


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2009)

Genuine tussah silk is cruelty free because it's from the discarded cocoon after the moths have emerged.  They are supposed to be wild silkworms too.
Certainly the SW stuff isn't pretty enough to make me suspect other wise...

I typically get this stuff from co-ops http://lookchina.com/textile/homespin/s ... sliver.htm


----------



## Stacykins (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently, most tussah silk isn't as cruelty free as we'd expect it to be. http://www.spindlicity.com/fall_2008/tussah.html

That is one article that does into detail about it.

That said, the eBay seller that sells 2 oz bags for 7.99 is awesome! She shipped my silk out super fast. And I told her I was referred to her silk on a soap making forum, not weaving! She wanted to know how the soap I'll be making with it turns out


----------



## Milla (Jul 2, 2009)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> That said, the eBay seller that sells 2 oz bags for 7.99 is awesome! She shipped my silk out super fast. And I told her I was referred to her silk on a soap making forum, not weaving! She wanted to know how the soap I'll be making with it turns out



I wonder if that's the same person I used.  Super fast shipping and I do love it!  Was she from TX?


----------



## Stacykins (Jul 2, 2009)

She sure was!


----------



## carebear (Jul 2, 2009)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Apparently, most tussah silk isn't as cruelty free as we'd expect it to be. http://www.spindlicity.com/fall_2008/tussah.html
> 
> That is one article that does into detail about it.


drat


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 19, 2013)

That article won't load. Any idea if silk really is cruelty free or how to get it?


----------



## paillo (Jan 19, 2013)

carebear said:


> drat



i loved the idea of cruelty-free tussah silk too -- until i saw pics of some of the silk harvesters popping the little silkworms into their mouths -- apparently a tasty treat where they're farmed. gaaahhhhh!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 19, 2013)

That's sad.  Silk is sposed to be awesome but how worried do we get about grubs to justify the cost. Are silkworms endangered?


----------



## sagehill (Jan 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Are silkworms endangered?



No, the Bombyx silkworms have been domesticated for thousands of years and eat only white mulberry leaves. They are bred and raised by the millions to spin pure white silk.

"Wild" silk moths are often commercially raised as well; since they eat various kinds of leaves, their fiber tends to be coarser and yellowish, what's called tussah silk.

I'm a spinner, and silk is one of my favorite fibers. I especially love spinning a cashmere and silk blend.... it's a whole lot cheaper than buying a silk and cashmere yarn!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 19, 2013)

sagehill said:


> No, the Bombyx silkworms have been domesticated for thousands of years and eat only white mulberry leaves. They are bred and raised by the millions to spin pure white silk.
> 
> "Wild" silk moths are often commercially raised as well; since they eat various kinds of leaves, their fiber tends to be coarser and yellowish, what's called tussah silk.
> 
> I'm a spinner, and silk is one of my favorite fibers. I especially love spinning a cashmere and silk blend.... it's a whole lot cheaper than buying a silk and cashmere yarn!



You're right. I thought of this after.  There's no danger in losing these beautiful moths. And while we would like everything to be pure and wild, it's not. In the end the moths we get the silk from are farm animals. Silk has ben made for thousands of years, so it's al good.  Thanks so much!


----------



## traderx101 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Save yourselves from this guy*

I'm new here and this is my first post - I hope I do it right.  I normally just "ghost" all of your advice - thank you for that - but felt it important for me to warn you about this vendor.  Jaderyn, I'm happy that you actually received your order from this guy.  I ordered Tussah Silk from him on 1/1/13 and have yet to receive it.  I sent an email to him on 1/24/13 that he responded to - said he'd check it out, but I have not heard from him and still don't have my silk almost a month later.  I tried to call him yesterday, but got no answer and his website was "down for routine maintenance".  After further investigation I found that there are 3 complaints on this vendor with the Better Business Bureau - 1 resolved and 2 unresolved - all complaints were for the same issue - no delivery of product.  Yesterday, I placed an order with http://www.paradisefibers.com/ and it was shipped out the same day.  I hope this is helpful. 



Jaderyn said:


> On it and buying some  Thanks...Another thing to addict me..lol
> 
> Just got mine here:
> 
> ...


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just ordered some today from paradisefibers as well.  I was going to try it and went to scent works and idk charging me 11.00 for one ounce of silk???   So I saw your post and ordered 4 ounces with shipping and price is under ten bucks.  I better put it in all my soaps because 4 ounces will probally last me til I am 90 and soaping with my grand children. LOL


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just wanted to say Wow to this company, paradise fibers.    I got my silk within 48 hours later by post office.  I did not realize so much silk for 4 ounces but it will not go to waste.  There are a little bit of particles like small leaves in the silk but otherwise nice and i strain anyways my lye so not a big deal.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, 4 ounces is a lot of silk.  I have bought silk for my partner who does spinning and knitting.  I am curious about how some of the other fibers would react in a soap also. There are some interesting fibers out there and if some people are not fond of silk because of it being an animal bi-product, I wonder if they could get similar results from bamboo fiber?


----------



## paillo (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, that's a great price from Paradise Fibers! Their LookChina tussah silk much cheaper than it is buying from LookChina itself!


----------



## paillo (Feb 23, 2013)

Badger said:


> Yeah, 4 ounces is a lot of silk.  I have bought silk for my partner who does spinning and knitting.  I am curious about how some of the other fibers would react in a soap also. There are some interesting fibers out there and if some people are not fond of silk because of it being an animal bi-product, I wonder if they could get similar results from bamboo fiber?



That's a really good question! I see that Paradise Fibers has a soy silk, guessing it's not animal derived? http://www.paradisefibers.com/louet-natural-white-soy-silk-spinning-fiber.html


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2013)

Correct, Soy silk is not animal derived either.  I just have no idea how it would work in soap, same with the bamboo.  My partner has some of the bamboo, and it feels very nice, which is why I was thinking about it...


----------



## Tobi (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,  I have yet to start making soap but have wanted to for years now.  So now in the process of looking at supplies, what supplies are best etc... So my question is where do you buy the Tussah Silk or where is the best place to buy it?   Thank you, Happy Soaping :grin:


----------

